# When can you start showing in obedience classes?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

What is the typical age you can start showing a puppy in obedience/perf. classes? I definitely want to show Maizie one day.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I think 6 months is the minimum age. That said, it would be really hard to have a dog ready for the obedience ring at that age!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CM you are correct about 6 months I believe. I also agree that it is a rare dog that could be successful at that age. All dogs, but especially sensitive ones like poodles, know the difference between classes, matches and trials. Since you want the experience to be a positive one for both of you, make sure Maizie and you are both confident in what you are doing. The first trial I entered with Lily was too soon. We both had a miserable time. I went out of trialing for about 6-7 months after that to re-tune it all. Once you are ready I am sure you will enjoy it tremendously.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

In AKC Agility the minimum age for entering a show is 15 months. Some people wait longer to enter for various reasons. You definitely want them to *know* the exercises / obstacles before entering so that the show experience itself is the only new factor. 

Good luck! Getting into activities with your Poodle is so rewarding!

--Q


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Just an FYI/Amazing tidbit (I remember Gabrielle Fabian when I was a kid!)

Youngest poodle CD:Claude de Fabian at 6 months 25days

Youngest CDX: Claude at 8 months 27days

Youngest UD: Claude at 11 months 13days

AND

Youngest OTCH :Claude (who else?) at 19 months 17days

So..what did he do when he grew up? 

Martha


----------



## Jasper Rules (Jul 12, 2015)

Those stats are crazy! That is impressive that they were able to get their poodle ready so quickly. 

Jasper is about 2 years old and he is preparing for rally and obedience trials.


----------

